# Chieveley @ The Southern Motorhome Rally, Newbury Showground



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Southern Motorhome Rally, Newbury Showground in Chieveley, Berkshire starting 17/05/2018

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1041

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

TuckerandLynne have booked with Warners to attend with MHF but cannot access old site to add to rally.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!
Got my tickets - will you please confirm me. Ta!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

RobMD said:


> Hi!
> Got my tickets - will you please confirm me. Ta!


I have you on my list,plus you will be on Warners list so don't worry if MHF showing not confirmed. Ray


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

holeshole has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Now Paid
Please confirm attendance arriving Friday


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi I’m like Tucker I have booked with Warner’s but would like to join your rally if at all possible Edd


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray where do i find my m/facts club number


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Click on the rally page and you will find it on the top right hand corner


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

zoro said:


> Click on the rally page and you will find it on the top right hand corner


I cant see it but I don't think it matters as I put a fictitious number in and it was accepted now paid my £48 just hope the tickets come.

Dave


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

claypigeon said:


> I cant see it but I don't think it matters as I put a fictitious number in and it was accepted now paid my £48 just hope the tickets come.
> 
> Dave


Hi do i need to be confirmed


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is that time of the year again when I get back from a EU trip to find the rally marshall information from Warners awaiting me. There are 18 on MHF list and 18 on Warners but they are not the same 18! Anyway to cut to the chase it is all sorted except does anyone know who TOMLINS with Reg YN66DWF is please?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you Ray and Lesley for a great weekend. Looking forward to seeing everyone again soon.

Andrea, Bob & Ellie 😄


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ray for looking after us. It was good to see old friends and make some new ones.
Steve & Jo


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just like to say that Ray C brought us some excellent weather.
let me know where you are a future Marshal and I will attend, provided you can provide the magic again.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray C

Thanks for keeping us all in order!
Abject apologies for leaving without saying goodbye! I had intended staying until Monday, but decided to leave Sunday evening instead.
I did go past your van, but it was all closed up so I assumed you were at the entertainment.
Weather was good, show was OK, so all in all a good weekend.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray just like to say a big thankyou for the weekend we had a good time the weather was brilliant it was nice to make new friends and catch up with a few old friends see you at Shabbington.

Dave & Janis


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Thanks again , Ray
Great to catch up with old friends again on such a glorious weekend.

BUT

a big thank you for all the tips and experience offered towards refitting our mirror. We think it is better fixed than it has ever been. Now we know how everything slots together......great German engineering and quality again....can't fault it!

Sundial


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry I didn’t join yous at the rally as no one replied to my post asking to join yous as I had just joined your club and wasn’t sure as what to do but I went along with the caravan and Motorhome club and had a very good time thanks all the same


----------

